# So hard to say goodbye...



## Here4Maggie (Jul 25, 2012)

Every once in a while you are blessed to have an amazing connection with a pet, it was like that with Maggie. I am very sad to say that our sweetest friend has gone to Rainbow Bridge....Maggie left us very peacefully on July 4, 14. She had cancer for 2.5 years and fought it so bravely. Maggie was diagnosed with Insulinoma in 2012, Cancer really sucks! RIP our sweet girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Maggie. We never have enough time with them, do we? I hope Maggie has found my Fozzie at the Bridge-he would be her friend.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear this about Maggie. We understand the pain that you feel. She was such a brave girl to battle for so long. You are right, cancer sucks!! May Maggie run free at the Bridge.


----------



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, but she will never leave your heart. Maggie's smile shows she was loved and she knew how well she was loved. Beautiful girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must miss beautiful Maggie so much. I'm very sorry for your heartache… it's a long road, this is a good place to help you navigate. Most of us here have had a similar experience.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maggie, she was beautiful.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Run free sweet Maggie!


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl..


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Maggie.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Maggie.
May you find comfort in knowing you gave her a wonderful golden life
and she gave you all her love in return.
Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl x


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Maggie - she was a beautiful girl. Too many of us know the grief that you are feeling. Lost my girl in January to cancer. Hope you can feel peace in her memories soon.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Having lost my dog to cancer in January I totally understand the pain you are feeling. May your wonderful memories help you through this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

My heart was breaking, reading about your Maggie-what a beautiful girl.
She'll have good company with my Smooch and Snobear playing with her.
I added Maggie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4798298


----------

